# Objection! (Ace Attorney fan-club, take 2).



## Espeon (Mar 16, 2011)

Closing the original ace attorney fan club due to it reaching 1,000 posts; 500 errors are evil?



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Well, we've lost over 30 pages of discussion *sigh*
> Never mind, we'll just start again
> 
> Members-
> ...





Baku said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo&feature=player_embedded
> This is genius.
> 
> Also 148 pages of Phoenix Wright awesomeness on this Tumblr:
> ...


Quoted the first and last posts in the previous fan club! Enjoy.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 20, 2011)

Baku said:
			
		

> Tumblr


Ahhhh

I was planning to be productive

what is wrong with you

>:(


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

Join~

And a boot to the head for Jenny and the wimp.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahhh the fic updated the fic updated the fic updated

Also, because of course we all have too much free time on our hands, let's share some cool Phoenix Wright fics!

In case you haven't, you should go read Of Fake Fairytales and Faux Amour. It's _hilarious_. Phoenix's one-liners are dead-on, Edgeworth's one-liners are also dead-on, and it's as funny as, uh, something really funny. While it starts off as pure humour, it starts edging towards Phoenix/Edgeworth in the last few chapters though, so people who don't like this pairing should watch out.


----------



## Furiianda (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Objection! (Ace Attorney fan-club, take 2). (fanfiction)*



Crazy Linoone said:


> In case you haven't, you should go read Of Fake Fairytales and Faux Amour. It's _hilarious_.


I LOVE YOU FOREVER
I mean, I really enjoyed that, but too bad about that... sudden end... yeah, I really... rrrgh. I know it's hard to finish things but man ): that was the first piece of writing in forever that actually had me laughing and stuff. kekekeke
(also, I have a knack for only finding bad fanfiction, sorry about that. I'd share something nice but I don't have any! haaaa)

Oh yeah and totally love the games join the club etc. etc. |3


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Objection! (Ace Attorney fan-club, take 2). (fanfiction)*



Furiianda said:


> I LOVE YOU FOREVER
> I mean, I really enjoyed that, but too bad about that... sudden end... yeah, I really... rrrgh. I know it's hard to finish things but man ): that was the first piece of writing in forever that actually had me laughing and stuff. kekekeke
> (also, I have a knack for only finding bad fanfiction, sorry about that. I'd share something nice but I don't have any! haaaa)


Yes! This is like exactly what I was going to say once I finished reading all the chapters! But now I'm on chapter twelve and don't want to finish it because then I'll be _done_ and apparently-abandoned fics make me so sad. :(

I love this author's characterisation of Larry and Edgeworth and the _names_ hahaha May Q. Jellis and Ike Hildum (I like lame puns ok :c) and how this fic was just so easy to read; normally I look at fic and I'm like "arghh huge wall of text I have a headache now how can I read this" (I even thought that about Complete Turnabout, even though I loved it) but I had no problem with this fic at all and it was great! It's one of the few I've seen that's actually succeeded at being funny. :D

Seconding what Furii said about only ever being able to find bad fanfic; how do you guys find these things!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Objection! (Ace Attorney fan-club, take 2). (fanfiction)*



Furiianda said:


> too bad about that... sudden end... yeah, I really... rrrgh. I know it's hard to finish things but man ):





Eifie said:


> apparently-abandoned fics make me so sad. :(


Nooooo it's not abandoned! The author updates! Really! 

...Just about once every years or so...


As for fic-finding tips... Well, I generally read the summary, and if it contains the phrase "[charactername]/[charactername]" or "[charactername]x[charactername]", I skip it. The thing is that most Phoenix Wright fics are of pretty high quality (especially when compared to other fandoms), so if you just go read things that look interesting, then it's usually good!


----------



## shiny jiggly (Apr 11, 2011)

Count me in! I don't read that much fanfiction, but I've found a pretty good one. It's basically about Manfred von Karma breaking out of jail and exacting his revenge. There's also a large focus on Franzie and Edgey. Here it is. This is not for the faint of heart because it involve violence and abuse and stuff. The chapters are short but it is still updated at times.

I've played though the first 3 games and I'm currently stuck on the 5th case of AAI. 
Speaking of which, I heard that AAI 2 might not make it over here due to doubts of it selling good enough. Really quite a shame due to all that I've heard about it being waaay cooler than the first AAI.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 11, 2011)

shiny jiggly said:


> Speaking of which, I heard that AAI 2 might not make it over here due to doubts of it selling good enough. Really quite a shame due to all that I've heard about it being waaay cooler than the first AAI.


:( I heard this, too! Which really makes me sad because I also heard that Gregory Edgeworth shows up in that game.


----------



## Furiianda (Apr 11, 2011)

shiny jiggly said:


> Speaking of which, I heard that AAI 2 might not make it over here due to doubts of it selling good enough. Really quite a shame due to all that I've heard about it being waaay cooler than the first AAI.


Yeah, I am really disappointed too! NEED MOAR EDGEWORTH and all that. But, if you think it will help, there's a petition that seems to be gaining quite a few signatures (well, maybe not that many, but at least 1000 today!).

Oh, and yeah I suppose I am kind of thinking of other fandoms... Imean, I agree that PW fanfics (even if they're not as good as THAT one) tend to be quite good. Thanks for linking another! muuusssttt reeeeaaaad


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeeeah, I never get this thing about the Phoenix Wright games selling poorly because everyone ever seems to have played them or at least know of them. :/

I want to become a millionaire so I can go to Capcom, slap a suitcase full of cash on the table and just go "Localize AAI2. Now."

I mean, hey. Apparently George Harrison did it when Monty Python didn't have the budget to make Life of Brian.


----------



## M&F (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks as though my request to join last time around wasn't noticed.

On AAI2 not localizing: I guess the think with the Phoenix Wright/Professor Layton crossover might have been something of a warning. And on Phoenix Wright selling poorly, that would most likely owe up to the same reasons why the developers whose name I forget now (but who made Hotel Dusk) went bankrupt: the Ace Attorney series are the sort of game that's easy to pirate, and that you can easily hand over to someone else when you're done playing. The two alone have devastating effects of their own; combined, they can screw sales up badly. In Japan, the series is popular enough that it can sell well despite the setbacks; not so much elsewhere, though.

Also, I'd like to read one of these fanfics you guys seem to fall in love with so hard, but, severe time constraints.


----------



## blazevonkarma (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh,Ace Attorney!Im in.


God,I want AAI2 to come out in NA!I cant go more than a month without playing an Ace Attorney game,I need something to keep me satisfied!

-sigh- I guess Ill just replay T&T.RON DELITE,YOUR SO AWESOME.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!

If you have homework right now, too bad. Because this tumblr is awesome and you should all go spam it go go go!


----------



## octobr (May 13, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> If you have homework right now, too bad. Because this tumblr is awesome and you should all go spam it go go go!


no you should clearly wander around http://wrightanything.tumblr.com/

(I play their shelly derp)

HUMOR
DRAMA
ANGST
DRUNKEN PHOENIX
all good things


----------



## Furiianda (May 26, 2011)

Ooooh this was on my Tumblr dashboard. (you may be following this already but for those who aren't)
http://news.killscreendaily.com/pos...takashi-miike-suggests-plans-to-adapt-the-ace
Hear that guys? A possible Ace Attorney _movie_. :D?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 31, 2011)

Furiianda said:


> Ooooh this was on my Tumblr dashboard. (you may be following this already but for those who aren't)
> http://news.killscreendaily.com/pos...takashi-miike-suggests-plans-to-adapt-the-ace
> Hear that guys? A possible Ace Attorney _movie_. :D?


HAIR NOT SPIKY ENOUGH

But otherwise, SQUEEEEEE

I really hope the movie lives up to the games!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 5, 2011)

Double post, yeah I know.

But everyone needs to read this. 

_Mind = blown_


----------



## M&F (Jun 5, 2011)

Seen this a long time back.

I might have found a hole in that theory but if I did I forgot.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 24, 2011)

...Phoenix Wright is going to appear in Marvel vs. Capcom 3. 

... I'm really not sure what to say right now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Just recently finished Apollo Juctice.
Mind = Blown


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ...Phoenix Wright is going to appear in Marvel vs. Capcom 3.
> 
> ... I'm really not sure what to say right now.


Holy shit.

You'd have to wonder how exactly would a lawyer physically fight. Perhaps the shout balloons have hitboxes on them now?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

I think stabby finger and briefcase at the least.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 26, 2011)

And you can combo psychlock-breaks? Or present evidence? 

He probably shouts "Objection!" really loudly and the speech balloon hits people for damage.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 27, 2011)

just bought the game a while ago

on the third episode and lemme just say


----------



## Jason-Kun (Aug 3, 2011)

Just got home from the Gamestop in the mall where I got my first Ace Attorney game (Apolo Justice since it was that or the Miles Edgeworth-centic game) and I'm really excited to play it. Sign me up for this club if I haven't already joined.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a Ace Attorney Manga today and the art book. There's oddly many typos in the art book. But the art is beautiful so I don't care.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Aug 3, 2011)

And it turns out they gave me the wrong game. While the box and everything else correct the game in the box turned out to be Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth instead of Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice like I'd paid for. We're going back to the store tomorrow to get it sorted out.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 4, 2011)

That's too bad. :/ Do be sure to give the Edgeworth game a try at some point, though—it's not a great entry into the series, IMO, but once you've got more context it's amazing.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 4, 2011)

AAI: ME is a great game.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Aug 4, 2011)

^ I know. Gamestop didn't have any copiesof Apollo Justice so I stuck with it instead.


----------



## Nope (Sep 10, 2011)

Today is the date of Edgeworth's first trial, people. http://aceattorney.wikia.com/wiki/Turnabout_Reminiscence


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

The MSPA Forums have made a game called Ace Attorney: Terezi Pyrope.

Terezi is the Legislacerator (obviously) and Gamzee is the judge.


----------



## M&F (Sep 10, 2011)

Baku said:


> Today is the date of Edgeworth's first trial, people. http://aceattorney.wikia.com/wiki/Turnabout_Reminiscence


I checked today's newspaper and found no mention of the Yatagarasu.

Screw this world.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I checked today's newspaper and found no mention of the Yatagarasu.
> 
> Screw this world.


Maybe because it takes place (in the english localization) in LA. Unless you're Californian.

But now we're getting into the years in which PW takes place in. :D -wishes desperately for Godot to exist-


----------



## M&F (Sep 13, 2011)

Flareth said:


> Maybe because it takes place (in the english localization) in LA. Unless you're Californian.
> 
> But now we're getting into the years in which PW takes place in. :D -wishes desperately for Godot to exist-


I'm not American to begin with, so, fair point, I guess.

We should keep our eyes on the newspapers, though. Who knows, maybe one of these days, within the next four years or so, somebody will find an article about a young genius prosecutor who's suspected of fabricating testimony and forging evidence.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 13, 2011)

Or maybe the PW universe verse is actually in Japan, so that's why nobody has heard about it!


----------



## M&F (Sep 13, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Or maybe the PW universe verse is actually in Japan, so that's why nobody has heard about it!


Likely, since, to my memory, there are no mountain-borne villages with ancient spiritualist customs within two hours by train of LA.

But this means, by extension, anything that's German in the translation is American. So, keep your eyes peeled for one or two prosecutors surnamed von Karma.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh

_Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_

relevant link


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 16, 2011)

Bought Apollo Justice a week ago, awesome game. And now I'm looking for the Phoenix Wright games, if I don't find them for DS I'll just get them on WiiWare.
I'll join. :D


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 30, 2012)

Bumping, because apparently Capcom just announced Ace Attorney 5.
Discuss?


----------



## Flareth (Jan 31, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Bumping, because apparently Capcom just announced Ace Attorney 5.
> Discuss?


YES THEY DID.

I don't know what to saaaay. Most likely gonna be Apollo Justice as our protag.

I'm ecstatic.


----------



## M&F (Jan 31, 2012)

inb4 nonexistance of translated versions


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> inb4 nonexistance of translated versions


Has this happened to an AA game?


----------



## M&F (Jan 31, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Has this happened to an AA game?


The second Investigations, and also iirc the Professor Layton crossover.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 11, 2012)

*also joins*

Yeah, I sure hope this one will at least get translated. I heard they were considering not translating the crossover game and I can't say my hopes are high on it either. =/


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 11, 2012)

Really excited for this new game! Hoping for Apollo as the main... Phoenix is cool and all, but I feel there's only so much they can do with him as a main character and that's been done with his 3 games. Apollo, on the other hand, needs more development.
And yeah... hope it gets released, though I think the chances are high (or higher, at least) seeing how it's a main series game, and continues the main story (Investigations was just a spinoff, and I think it didn't sell too well)
as for the Layton crossover, I think I heard they were looking into releasing an English version, haven't heard anything saying they won't. At least, it got an English official title, if that is any help…


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 12, 2012)

I personally preferred Phoenix over Apollo by far, although it is true that he has had an awful lot of story already dedicated to him, even in Apollo's game. Nonetheless if I had to choose it would be Phoenix. (And besides, what about the characters he was involved with such as the Fays?)

I wouldn't mind a new and more likeable character to be introduced as the main character though. =p


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 15, 2012)

For those of you impatient for the second Edgeworth game (or unconvinced it will ever be translated officially), this person is doing a YouTube captioned translation video series. And they seem to be doing a pretty good job of it too!


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 16, 2012)

I have heard there was a fans translation project going on with the game, but idk how that's going atm. I'll probably wait and see if that ever happens, just because I'd prefer playing it myself. But if that doesn't happen (or it doesn't come out officially which I am sceptical of - they said it wasn't happening after all) then a let's play is the next best option I suppose! I'll be keeping that link handy. =)


----------



## Negrek (Jan 12, 2018)

So I've been hearing a fair amount of Ace Attorney buzz recently, so I thought I'd revive this thread and see if anybody had any interest in talking Ace Attorney!

I've actually haven't played one of the main-line series in a long time, since I don't do digital downloads, haven't played any Layton games, and I guess all the Dai Gyakuten Saiiban games are Japan-only. (Are those any good? I don't think I've heard anything about them whatsoever, but if they're only in Japanese that would make sense...)

So yeah! What has everyone been up to Ace Attorney-wise? I recently finished playing AAI2 with Butterfree and enjoyed it, although it's not my favorite in the series.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 12, 2018)

Negrek said:


> So I've been hearing a fair amount of Ace Attorney buzz recently, so I thought I'd revive this thread and see if anybody had any interest in talking Ace Attorney!


Yes!!!!!

Everyone talk to me about AA6 please and thanks.


----------



## M&F (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh man six years ago I was in this thread making "why is ace attorney not happening in real life right now" jokes and now we're actually in the thick of the main plot's dates and it hasn't escaped the collective attention of the internet _at all_

(also, it now makes perfect sense that the japanifornian legal system is an utter shithole by 2016, although in any case the whole thing was written as a criticism of the actual real japanese legal system in the 00s)

I've recently started a replay of the whole franchise, myself, since I haven't been playing it much aside from when Spirit of Justice came out. All the adult themes make a lot more sense now... except for literally anything involving April May, that just gets more baffling the more maturity you have


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 12, 2018)

it's all master eif's fault, but i've started playing the first one! i'm incredibly behind on all the spoiler things but apparently phoenix and edgeworth get married and adopt a small child whose name i cannot remember but i'm looking forward to this.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet!! 

I played AA 1-3 and 5-6 last year and boy were they rides. Too bad I am an idiot whose appetite for tvtropes ruined 2 big bads


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 13, 2018)

Negrek said:


> I've actually haven't played one of the main-line series in a long time, since I don't do digital downloads, haven't played any Layton games, and I guess all the Dai Gyakuten Saiiban games are Japan-only. (Are those any good? I don't think I've heard anything about them whatsoever, but if they're only in Japanese that would make sense...)


The main thing I've heard about Dai Gyakuten Saiban is that somebody on YouTube had the theory that one of the reasons it wasn't localized was that it takes place in England and contains a bunch of casual anti-Japanese racism on the part of the British characters that people would be less comfortable with in the West.

At a glance I see some subbed versions of at least part of it on YouTube, but have never checked that out myself, despite vaguely wanting to.



sanderidge said:


> it's all master eif's fault, but i've started playing the first one! i'm incredibly behind on all the spoiler things but apparently phoenix and edgeworth get married and adopt a small child whose name i cannot remember but i'm looking forward to this.


Just so as not to get your hopes up too much, what actually happens is Phoenix adopts a daughter in a game where Edgeworth does not appear in any capacity. Edgeworth being involved in any way is pure fanon.

We played Spirit of Justice last year! It was good and I'm so happy it actually happened and got a translation.

Also AAI2 is Really Really Good and you should play it if you haven't already. There is a fan translation and it's perfect and I've replayed it a bunch of times. (Even if you didn't like the original Ace Attorney Investigations. AAI2 is better.)


----------



## Negrek (Jan 13, 2018)

> The main thing I've heard about Dai Gyakuten Saiban is that somebody on YouTube had the theory that one of the reasons it wasn't localized was that it takes place in England and contains a bunch of casual anti-Japanese racism on the part of the British characters that people would be less comfortable with in the West.
> 
> At a glance I see some subbed versions of at least part of it on YouTube, but have never checked that out myself, despite vaguely wanting to.


Huuuuh, the British would be more sensitive to it because they'd be uncomfortable about being portrayed as the bad guys? Otherwise I'd think Japanese people would be more likely to be made uncomfortable by anti-Japanese racism...

It would be cool if... the same translation team that did AAI2... could also make translation patches for the games in that series. *quietly slides some cash across table to them*

(I took sanderidge's post to be humorous, but at the same time I could also see how someone picking up info through fandom osmosis could get the impression that that's what happens. If that's the case, then it's still humorous, but yeah, don't get your hopes up for canon gay lawyers.)


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 14, 2018)

Negrek said:


> Huuuuh, the British would be more sensitive to it because they'd be uncomfortable about being portrayed as the bad guys? Otherwise I'd think Japanese people would be more likely to be made uncomfortable by anti-Japanese racism...


According to the YouTube person, Japanese culture just tends to be less viscerally put off by in-character racism. Like, in the west a lot of people would have a hard time appreciating a character who keeps spouting off racism even if it's a joke or period-appropriate or whatever, while in Japan it'd be more likely to just be seen as a character quirk. (Possibly, for native Japanese, that kind of racism is just kind of abstract and distant rather than a reality of daily life, so it might be easier to just think it's funny? Again, just quoting this guy from YouTube, so, uh, take it with a grain of salt.)


----------



## Negrek (Jan 14, 2018)

Assuming that's true, that's pretty interesting! I can see how that would be difficult to localize unless you were willing to make radical changes to the original script and completely replace the racism with a different quirk or something.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 1, 2018)

Been a minute since I've posted in here, hasn't it? Mostly I just wanted to say that I'm *finally* getting around to playing Spirit of Justice. Still only on the first case but I just wanted to say that if Death Metal Jesus is what they're _starting_ the goddamn game with then well I just don't know what I'm going to do with myself going forward because 



Spoiler



_Death Metal Jesus_


 these games are amazing and beautiful and I can't believe Fire Emblem made me wait for this.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey all! Blowing the dust off the thread 'cause I thought I'd mention that there is, in fact, finally a full fan translation for Dai Gyakuten Saiban—it's been released one case at a time for a while so I'm sure at least a few of you knew about it due to that, but they've got the whole thing done now!

I haven't  played it myself yet (full release only just came out, and I was aware of the episodic translation efforts but never bothered to actually look at them while work was in progress), but it seems like it's going to be really solid, at least. Also worth mentioning that in addition to running it on an emulator or modded 3DS, their translation also applies to the official Japanese Android release—that version's not quite ready yet, though, and requires jumping through a few hoops to set up your phone to purchase from the Japanese regional Play Store. But they say it should be done hopefully soonish, so if you've got an Android device and want to play DGS on that, apparently that will eventually be possible!

 I... probably won't get around to playing it for a while, tbh, on account of ungodly game backlog :( But! Just in case anyone is interested and wants to see what we were missing! That's a thing now, so!


(Also they are already working on translating DGS2! But I don't think there are any releases for that yet, haha.)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2019)

This is super exciting!! I've always wanted to play DGS, but have never really gotten around to it since the translation wasn't fully completed. Thanks for posting about this! :O


----------



## Eifie (Mar 31, 2019)

How much effort do I have to put in to figure out how to emulate this, assuming I have obtained a ROM by completely legitimate and legal means?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 1, 2019)

Eifie said:


> How much effort do I have to put in to figure out how to emulate this, assuming I have obtained a ROM by completely legitimate and legal means?


Hm... not really sure, unfortunately. It looks like the patcher is  meant to actually run on the 3DS itself rather than a separate patching  program like for other ROM hacks? So I'm not sure exactly how it works.  They do say it should run on Citra but don't provide instructions for  it, so I guess you'd have to search around.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 15, 2020)

OBJECTION! Your honor, i wish to resurrect this thread.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 16, 2020)

sooo I finished DGS a couple days ago and I have some things resembling thoughts, in no particular order



Spoiler



I know I know it's satire and all but man the jurors were so grating. the prosecution would say a super minor thing with an obvious rebuttal and then the jurors all just suddenly vote guilty and then it was like sigh, I have to sit through the whole song and dance of oh no everyone is super convinced this time, whatever will we do?!?! well really that's more like AA trials in general and man is it getting old I guess.

the actual closing argument mechanic was fun enough though! of course my very favourite mechanic was the incomparable great deductions! those were so fun!

Sherlock is, of course, my very favourite. I also liked Gina a lot although I think half of that was just her art. and I thought Iris was so awesome when she was first introduced because I thought the thing they were going for was "this Doctor Watson man that's so famous for being Sherlock's partner never actually existed, it was actually just a little girl lol" (I had forgotten about the first case's victim about 2 seconds into the first trial) which filled me with a surge of feminist glee or something, but then it turned out that wasn't what was happening so she was relegated to just good.

ok so for real is there just no explanation for the cold feeling Gina had at the back of her head before she spontaneously fell unconscious with the gun in her hand?

man did I get gaslit by the fifth trial. when Egg was talking about the peephole I was just like "well duh that was easy, there's no peephole, they even went over this before" and then when everyone was like "..." after the testimony I thought it was because everyone immediately saw the obvious lie but that... wasn't it??? and I checked the photo before the crime with Gina in it and indeed there was no peephole??? and yet everyone was entertaining this testimony and not pointing out the obvious flaw??? I was _so confused_! apparently there actually was a peephole that I had managed to completely forget about, huh.



I forget the rest of my thoughts and there were some that I just posted on Telegram, maybe more at a later date

my overall impression of the game was pretty positive and I'm super excited for the sequel translation!

my game ranking for the main series is probably like...

1, 3 > 6 > DGS > 2, 4 > 5?

hm. maybe DGS can be up there with 6.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 16, 2020)

Herlock Sholmes


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Objection!


----------

